# Closed: FF: endler females, juveniles and a few males



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I would like to rehome lots of young endlers as my endler population is exploding and I'd like to use my smaller tank for some fish that I'm fostering.

I have lots of females and unsexed juveniles, from very tiny to very big, plus any males that have already coloured up. (The juveniles haven't coloured up yet so I don't know their gender.) Endlers are livebearers, often considered a kind of guppy, but smaller.

Please let me know if you're interested. It would be best if you brought some sort of a bucket so that we could just scoop them out of the tank rather than trying to net them into bags.

These endlers have always been healthy. I use Equilibrium in their water so the gh is higher than tap water. They can adjust to softer water as endlers live in many different conditions in the wild, but it might be best to add a bit of Equilibrium to your water, too, at first. I can give you some.

Please send me a PM.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

i can take as much as you can give for my upstair pleco tank.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Really? That's cool, Charles!


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

I would really like a few  Are they pure endlers? or guppy endlers( Hybrids)? I will PM you contact information.

Cheers


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi, Djamm, Fish, and everyone else who sent me a PM. The endlers have been snapped up. But don't worry, I will have more very soon.

Thank you for your interest.


----------

